# Public pond near Dublin?



## tricofranklin (Jul 3, 2011)

My son keeps asking me to take him out fishing. We live in Dublin and I am looking for a public pond/lake to take him to. We tried Scioto Park and caught a couple, but he got very impatient when he quick getting bites....plus he doesn't like that his bobber moves down stream. He is only 2 1/2 and I really like the fact that he is interested in fishing, I just don't want him to lose that interest because he hasn't developed his patience yet. Does anyone know of any public ponds/lakes that wouldn't be too much of a drive from the Dublin area?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

PM on the way. I know the PERFECT spot for you guys, as I also have young kids.


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe you can try twin lake


----------



## tricofranklin (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Bubbagon for the information. I will have to try that next time I take him out.



pplulu said:


> Maybe you can try twin lake


Is there actually a lake at twin lake or is it just by the riverside?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Try Homested Park in Hilliard.

Lots of Bluegill in the place and might even run into a nice bass here and there.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Trico try a float and fly setup for bluegill. That is what I use for my 2 1/2 year old and then they can reel it in, instead of just siting and watching a bobber. Keeps their interest longer doing it that way and will catch more fish.


----------



## Leatherneck (Aug 23, 2005)

In front of Dublin rec center off of Post Rd. You will catch bluegill every time your worm hits the water. Only problem is their is currently a great deal of Algae that the little buggers get caught up in.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Homestead Park and the Rec Center have tons of little 2-3" bluegills. 
The one I sent you has hand sized bluegills...as many as you want to catch.

My son fishes 4-5 days a week in the summertime. He is within bike riding distance to a dozen little ponds, creeks, etc...
We've fished everything mentioned in this thread a dozen times.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You'll catch a MESS of these this size:










And plenty of greenies like this are in there too.
(Everything caught on corn, or a hot dog, or a smaller bluegill, caught on corn, and then put on a hook)


----------



## tricofranklin (Jul 3, 2011)

I appreciate all of the help from everyone. Looks like I will have to take him out again this weekend and try one of these new spots.

Bubbagon those are some nice fish...almost too nice, I think some of them would pull my son right into the pond.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So we went out there last night for an hour or so. No bass, but tons of bluegill and some more frogs.

So my son has this frog trick. When he spots one, he'll sneak up on it from behind. He takes his fishing rod, with a bare hook, and reaches it out just far enough where he can drop the bare hook on the frog's nose.
Just about then, the frog will reach out with his tongue and pull the hook into his mouth...I'm sure thinking it's some kind of bug that just landed on his nose.
Tucker sets the hook, and "Frog on!" He must have caught 50 of them over the years there.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

There's a nice pond back nestled in the woods behind Karrer Middle School if you're still looking. It has a big dock the city built that stretches over a pretty good chunk of the pond, it would be a good spot to catch bluegill. I used to fish it when it was newly stocked, caught a lot of catfish and small bass, I haven't been back in a couple years, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on the simple float and fly deal.

For a 2.5yr old, you might hook them for him and hand him the rod when it gets slow for him of he starts to get bored.

Any and I mean any pond in dublin and hilliard has tons of green sunfish and bluegills. I like the ones in Bubbagons picts as well. We just fished the kid's derby last saturday at the rec center and it was choke full of green sunfish and panfish between 5-7 inches. Fish the upper portion to avoid most of the surface algae. My kids each caught around 15 panfish in the derby on a float and fly and just about everyone had success from what I saw.

Other advice-bring a 5 gal bucket and throw a few panfish (not bass) in there for your kid to watch/look at. They will love that. Also, don't expect more than a 30-45 minute outing with your 2 year old. Keep it simple and keep them interested and you will have a lifetime fishing partner(s) like I have in my 2 kids!

Bubba-I'm guessing I've seen you/met you before at the local dub ponds! Do you ever fly fish for gills?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't do the long rod...yet. But yeah, we're around those ponds all the time. We try to hit the river more than anything these days, but sometimes it's nice to just go catch a mess of fish.

My wife works at the Rec Center, so I'm hip to that pond. Although I haven't fished it in a couple years. Nice to hear all those gils are getting bigger.

Good advice on the bucket. And bring a big fish net, too. There's always some frogs or snakes or something to chase.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My son fishes some Dublin pond almost every day. If you ever see a kid on a black and white BMX bike, with a backpack stuffed full of fishing rods, that'd be him.
Lately he has his eyes on some catfish at the Asherton apartments. (We live on Adventure Dr)


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm right around the corner from Asherton. My friends and I used to fish it all the time in middle school for those catfish, we would sneak out on the dock at night and put a few poles out with minnows on the bottom. There are some big ones in there, a friend of mine had his pole yanked right in when he wasn't paying attention. Lately I've been kayaking the Scioto and occasionally making my way to the small pond behind Wyandot and the Bristol Commons pond on my bike. If you ever spot a blue explorer under the 270 bridge on the scioto, that'd be me.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Silver Explorer here with a kayak rack on top. At least twice a week yakking that Scioto stretch.

Oh, and the small pong behind Wyandot is a sleeper. We've caught 2 fish in the 6# range there.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

A great place to take your kids would be Sports Ohio in Dublin. There's a pond behind the chiller ice arena that is loaded with huge gills and a few smaller bass. Good spot for a worm and bobber


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

skycruiser said:


> A great place to take your kids would be Sports Ohio in Dublin. There's a pond behind the chiller ice arena that is loaded with huge gills and a few smaller bass. Good spot for a worm and bobber


Good suggestion. It's been at least 5 years since I fished there, but it did have some decent bass in it (caught several up to 17".). But at the time, you would also catch some "bighead" bass...meaning they were a bit stunted. Seemed like a pond destined for plentiful yet stunted bass. Is that how it is now? 

Only caveat I would have to this rec is it used to be very, very weedy 5 years ago=not too great for little kids.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

not sure, i actually haven't fished it in the past 2 years. when i first started getting obsessive with fishing it was convienent for me to fish before soccer games. i can think of 1,000 places i'd rather go now a days...not taking anything away from it, just a different kind of fisherman i guess


----------



## bluemica3.5 (Mar 21, 2009)

perfect spot to fish in dublin is the pond infront of stanely steamers off of avery big bluegill and bass you will catch a fish every cast just about. there is two sections to the pond one as a fountain in it alot of bluegill small size and the other side along the cat tails there is big bluegill try it out sometime.


----------



## Fishin' Dru (Jul 5, 2011)

What about the two ponds in front of the sub division around Dublin Rd. roundabout and Brayden Rd.? I found these from a 5 year old OGF archived post. I drove by but didn't have my gear. Looks like they could produce. Any input?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not sure where Brayden road is, any chance you meant Brand road? I know the 2 ponds on Brand Rd across from the coventry woods entrance are supposed to be pretty good, but I'm not sure if thats what you're talking about.


----------



## tryng2bserious (Sep 3, 2012)

WOuld you be able to PM this pond? Im thinking its close by but Im not sure we are trying to find something near the house that me daughter will love?


----------

